# Ya'll want to see something funny?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Q3scnR5GKGk

This is so funy!!

btw how do I make this not a link but a video right here?


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh Boy!

I'm surprised no one busted out their own firearms and helped that 'hunter' subdue his turkey! Maybe they don't have wild turkeys in LA...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

That video is so darn funny. I was laughing my butt off. It's really funny at the end though!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

I just popped in here on lunch, sent that to my colleague and he passed it on to some people, so now everyone is laughing about it.  Thanks for the laugh!  I cannot believe they did not get arrested.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't believe they deployed the helicopters for that!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IJNR2EpS0jw

One more funny. lol


----------

